# demand barking



## fredsmama (Apr 21, 2009)

It seems like in the last 3 weeks, Fred has found his voice. (That's cause I bragged about how quiet he was !!) He does this "demand" barking- we can't seem to understand why-he has food, water, toys, etc. We tell him No Bark, but he stops only when HE wants to. It is especially bad when we have company-I had to put him in his room today when my brother came over to see us. It is a VERY demanding bark-not a mean or hostile bark--my sister-in-law said her sister's dog trainer told her to toss a bean bag in front of the dog to stop unwanted behavior-to distract him I guess. Knowing Fred, he would play with the bean bag!

In the coming months as my husband illness progresses, we will have people, nurses, etc. in the house. I need to find some way to stop this barking. Don't get me wrong, most of the time ,he is a great dog, but I just want to find a way to stop these demands of his!! I have increased is walks to twice a day in the hopes that this will help. And he runs around the yard also.

Any suggestions will be gratefully appreciated!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

What have you done in response to the barking? What happens if you ignore him completely?


----------



## fredsmama (Apr 21, 2009)

QUOTE (JMM @ Sep 1 2009, 09:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=824989


> What have you done in response to the barking? What happens if you ignore him completely?[/B]



Today, I picked him up, told him No Bark --he was ok-put him down and then he decided my brother was not paying enough attention to him(I guess) so he went up to the chair and started this demand bark again. I distracted him with a favorite toy-that worked for a minute-then the barking stated again--I picked him up and put him in his room. He whined and scratched on the door for about 10 minutes-let him out-he was good for awhile, entertained himself with is toys, then barked again-I put him outside with Gus-thinking he needed to go out--this went on for almost the whole visit. We tried to ignore him, but to no avail. 

This is a dog who can really entertain himself -so this demand bark is baffling us. I need to get it under control soon. He is really a good little boy but we have not had this experience with any of our dogs before. I just don't know WHY he is barking!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

QUOTE (fredsmama @ Sep 1 2009, 07:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=824997


> QUOTE (JMM @ Sep 1 2009, 09:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=824989





> What have you done in response to the barking? What happens if you ignore him completely?[/B]



Today, I picked him up, told him No Bark --he was ok-put him down and then he decided my brother was not paying enough attention to him(I guess) so he went up to the chair and started this demand bark again. I distracted him with a favorite toy-that worked for a minute-then the barking stated again--I picked him up and put him in his room. He whined and scratched on the door for about 10 minutes-let him out-he was good for awhile, entertained himself with is toys, then barked again-I put him outside with Gus-thinking he needed to go out--this went on for almost the whole visit. We tried to ignore him, but to no avail. 

This is a dog who can really entertain himself -so this demand bark is baffling us. I need to get it under control soon. He is really a good little boy but we have not had this experience with any of our dogs before. I just don't know WHY he is barking!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Well I can't wait to hear Jackie's (JMM) response, but it sounds to me like his demand barking is working! You pay attention to him, you pick him up, you talk to him, etc......If he has fresh water, has eaten and relieved himself, then I would suggest turning your back to him and ignoring him when he demand barks. No eye contact. No talking or scolding. He will bark it up and bark and bark and then he will bark even louder after awhile. Thats called an "extinction burst" - right before they realize they aren't going to get what they want, they give it one last effort. But you have to remain firm (and calm) in your resolve. Everyone in the family has to do the same thing. And when he is quiet and stops barking for a few seconds, he might even sit or lie down, then you reward him with a "good dog" and pet him briefly. 

You may also want to set up some set play times where you play with him or do a little training. This can be for 15-30 minutes in the morning and the afternoon to give him your full attention and interaction. A short brisk walk will also help. This way he will get used to the schedule and stop pestering you throughout the day when you are busy with other things.

Jackie - feel free to chime in here.....


----------



## fredsmama (Apr 21, 2009)

QUOTE (tamizami @ Sep 1 2009, 10:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825023


> QUOTE (fredsmama @ Sep 1 2009, 07:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=824997





> QUOTE (JMM @ Sep 1 2009, 09:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=824989





> What have you done in response to the barking? What happens if you ignore him completely?[/B]



Today, I picked him up, told him No Bark --he was ok-put him down and then he decided my brother was not paying enough attention to him(I guess) so he went up to the chair and started this demand bark again. I distracted him with a favorite toy-that worked for a minute-then the barking stated again--I picked him up and put him in his room. He whined and scratched on the door for about 10 minutes-let him out-he was good for awhile, entertained himself with is toys, then barked again-I put him outside with Gus-thinking he needed to go out--this went on for almost the whole visit. We tried to ignore him, but to no avail. 

This is a dog who can really entertain himself -so this demand bark is baffling us. I need to get it under control soon. He is really a good little boy but we have not had this experience with any of our dogs before. I just don't know WHY he is barking!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Well I can't wait to hear Jackie's (JMM) response, but it sounds to me like his demand barking is working! You pay attention to him, you pick him up, you talk to him, etc......If he has fresh water, has eaten and relieved himself, then I would suggest turning your back to him and ignoring him when he demand barks. No eye contact. No talking or scolding. He will bark it up and bark and bark and then he will bark even louder after awhile. Thats called an "extinction burst" - right before they realize they aren't going to get what they want, they give it one last effort. But you have to remain firm (and calm) in your resolve. Everyone in the family has to do the same thing. And when he is quiet and stops barking for a few seconds, he might even sit or lie down, then you reward him with a "good dog" and pet him briefly. 

You may also want to set up some set play times where you play with him or do a little training. This can be for 15-30 minutes in the morning and the afternoon to give him your full attention and interaction. A short brisk walk will also help. This way he will get used to the schedule and stop pestering you throughout the day when you are busy with other things.

Jackie - feel free to chime in here..... 
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## fredsmama (Apr 21, 2009)

QUOTE (fredsmama @ Sep 2 2009, 06:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825067


> QUOTE (tamizami @ Sep 1 2009, 10:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825023





> QUOTE (fredsmama @ Sep 1 2009, 07:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=824997





> QUOTE (JMM @ Sep 1 2009, 09:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=824989





> What have you done in response to the barking? What happens if you ignore him completely?[/B]



Today, I picked him up, told him No Bark --he was ok-put him down and then he decided my brother was not paying enough attention to him(I guess) so he went up to the chair and started this demand bark again. I distracted him with a favorite toy-that worked for a minute-then the barking stated again--I picked him up and put him in his room. He whined and scratched on the door for about 10 minutes-let him out-he was good for awhile, entertained himself with is toys, then barked again-I put him outside with Gus-thinking he needed to go out--this went on for almost the whole visit. We tried to ignore him, but to no avail. 

This is a dog who can really entertain himself -so this demand bark is baffling us. I need to get it under control soon. He is really a good little boy but we have not had this experience with any of our dogs before. I just don't know WHY he is barking!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Well I can't wait to hear Jackie's (JMM) response, but it sounds to me like his demand barking is working! You pay attention to him, you pick him up, you talk to him, etc......If he has fresh water, has eaten and relieved himself, then I would suggest turning your back to him and ignoring him when he demand barks. No eye contact. No talking or scolding. He will bark it up and bark and bark and then he will bark even louder after awhile. Thats called an "extinction burst" - right before they realize they aren't going to get what they want, they give it one last effort. But you have to remain firm (and calm) in your resolve. Everyone in the family has to do the same thing. And when he is quiet and stops barking for a few seconds, he might even sit or lie down, then you reward him with a "good dog" and pet him briefly. 

You may also want to set up some set play times where you play with him or do a little training. This can be for 15-30 minutes in the morning and the afternoon to give him your full attention and interaction. A short brisk walk will also help. This way he will get used to the schedule and stop pestering you throughout the day when you are busy with other things.

Jackie - feel free to chime in here..... 
[/B][/QUOTE]
[/B][/QUOTE]


Wow!! You make it sound so easy!! I had no idea that we were reinforcing this barking!! DUH! Fred is really in control isn't he!! I can ignore him, but when it happens when we have visitors, it is very annoying and rather hard to ignore-that is why I finally removed him for the room--but probably ruined it by going to get him after 10 minutes. I have started training sessions during the last week as I realized that he may be a cute little fluff butt but he is strong willed. With my Springers, training was immediate! I will follow your advice and thanks so much for taking the time to give me advice. I feel sorta stupid!!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

QUOTE (fredsmama @ Sep 2 2009, 08:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825068


> QUOTE (fredsmama @ Sep 2 2009, 06:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825067





> QUOTE (tamizami @ Sep 1 2009, 10:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825023





> QUOTE (fredsmama @ Sep 1 2009, 07:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=824997





> QUOTE (JMM @ Sep 1 2009, 09:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=824989





> What have you done in response to the barking? What happens if you ignore him completely?[/B]



Today, I picked him up, told him No Bark --he was ok-put him down and then he decided my brother was not paying enough attention to him(I guess) so he went up to the chair and started this demand bark again. I distracted him with a favorite toy-that worked for a minute-then the barking stated again--I picked him up and put him in his room. He whined and scratched on the door for about 10 minutes-let him out-he was good for awhile, entertained himself with is toys, then barked again-I put him outside with Gus-thinking he needed to go out--this went on for almost the whole visit. We tried to ignore him, but to no avail. 

This is a dog who can really entertain himself -so this demand bark is baffling us. I need to get it under control soon. He is really a good little boy but we have not had this experience with any of our dogs before. I just don't know WHY he is barking!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Well I can't wait to hear Jackie's (JMM) response, but it sounds to me like his demand barking is working! You pay attention to him, you pick him up, you talk to him, etc......If he has fresh water, has eaten and relieved himself, then I would suggest turning your back to him and ignoring him when he demand barks. No eye contact. No talking or scolding. He will bark it up and bark and bark and then he will bark even louder after awhile. Thats called an "extinction burst" - right before they realize they aren't going to get what they want, they give it one last effort. But you have to remain firm (and calm) in your resolve. Everyone in the family has to do the same thing. And when he is quiet and stops barking for a few seconds, he might even sit or lie down, then you reward him with a "good dog" and pet him briefly. 

You may also want to set up some set play times where you play with him or do a little training. This can be for 15-30 minutes in the morning and the afternoon to give him your full attention and interaction. A short brisk walk will also help. This way he will get used to the schedule and stop pestering you throughout the day when you are busy with other things.

Jackie - feel free to chime in here..... 
[/B][/QUOTE]
[/B][/QUOTE]


Wow!! You make it sound so easy!! I had no idea that we were reinforcing this barking!! DUH! Fred is really in control isn't he!! I can ignore him, but when it happens when we have visitors, it is very annoying and rather hard to ignore-that is why I finally removed him for the room--but probably ruined it by going to get him after 10 minutes. I have started training sessions during the last week as I realized that he may be a cute little fluff butt but he is strong willed. With my Springers, training was immediate! I will follow your advice and thanks so much for taking the time to give me advice. I feel sorta stupid!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]
Don't feel stupid! :grouphug: Training and learning about our fluffs is ongoing. There are times when you will feel defeated and at a complete loss. I know I get like this all the time. Just dont' give up!


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

Charlotte does this in the middle of the night.
We ARE ignoring her.
The only times we've given her attention for it is when we've gone downstairs, sprayed her in the face and said "GO TO BED".
Then she's quiet for a couple of hours again.

When we do ignore it, she barks until morning.

p.s. she'd be absolutely quiet if we put her in bed with us, but I don't want to give in.


----------



## fredsmama (Apr 21, 2009)

QUOTE (Lillykins @ Sep 2 2009, 07:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825071


> Charlotte does this in the middle of the night.
> We ARE ignoring her.
> The only times we've given her attention for it is when we've gone downstairs, sprayed her in the face and said "GO TO BED".
> Then she's quiet for a couple of hours again.
> ...



Putting Fred in bed with us is not an option at this time. He likes his room and crate--but again, I made the mistake of NOT shutting his crate door--he just goes in at will-he does consider it his safe place--when he is not by frank's chair!! I have no access to a training class or pet play group at this time, so I have started doing the types of training that Jackie has suggested on my own. On our walk last night, someone was walking their bulldog and Fred went nuts--growling,whining and tugging to go see this dog and had a fit when I turned and went in the opposite direction. He really needs to be around more people and dogs--I just can't get out right now. I will try the spray bottle also. Some people have had luck with that. It is just so dreadful when people come to visit with Frank that he gets this obnoxious. BUT- I will exercise him more and do the training exercises Jackie has mentioned!! Thanks, again-


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I agree with ignoring the behavior. That tends to be the most effective. If you cannot, then give a no reward marker (I say "uh oh") and take the leash he is dragging and remove him from the room. No talking to him...barely take notice of him. DO NOT PICK HIM UP. 

Get into a good obedience class. Search for a trainer on apdt.com. A clicker-based class would be great fun. This is a perfect place for him to get use to other people and dogs in a controlled environment.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Jett tries the demand bark every once in awhile too. Funny how he really only tries to pull it on Grandma & Grandpa.  The thing that works best with him is to totally ignore as well. I'm still trying to get Grandma & Grandpa to understand totally ignoring means no eye contact, and no putting your hand down to 'comfort' him. LOL Amazing that they were such strict disciplinarians when we kids were growing up. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## rojenn (Jun 14, 2009)

QUOTE (fredsmama @ Sep 2 2009, 08:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825068


> QUOTE (fredsmama @ Sep 2 2009, 06:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825067





> QUOTE (tamizami @ Sep 1 2009, 10:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825023





> QUOTE (fredsmama @ Sep 1 2009, 07:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=824997





> QUOTE (JMM @ Sep 1 2009, 09:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=824989





> What have you done in response to the barking? What happens if you ignore him completely?[/B]



Today, I picked him up, told him No Bark --he was ok-put him down and then he decided my brother was not paying enough attention to him(I guess) so he went up to the chair and started this demand bark again. I distracted him with a favorite toy-that worked for a minute-then the barking stated again--I picked him up and put him in his room. He whined and scratched on the door for about 10 minutes-let him out-he was good for awhile, entertained himself with is toys, then barked again-I put him outside with Gus-thinking he needed to go out--this went on for almost the whole visit. We tried to ignore him, but to no avail. 

This is a dog who can really entertain himself -so this demand bark is baffling us. I need to get it under control soon. He is really a good little boy but we have not had this experience with any of our dogs before. I just don't know WHY he is barking!
[/B][/QUOTE]


Well I can't wait to hear Jackie's (JMM) response, but it sounds to me like his demand barking is working! You pay attention to him, you pick him up, you talk to him, etc......If he has fresh water, has eaten and relieved himself, then I would suggest turning your back to him and ignoring him when he demand barks. No eye contact. No talking or scolding. He will bark it up and bark and bark and then he will bark even louder after awhile. Thats called an "extinction burst" - right before they realize they aren't going to get what they want, they give it one last effort. But you have to remain firm (and calm) in your resolve. Everyone in the family has to do the same thing. And when he is quiet and stops barking for a few seconds, he might even sit or lie down, then you reward him with a "good dog" and pet him briefly. 

You may also want to set up some set play times where you play with him or do a little training. This can be for 15-30 minutes in the morning and the afternoon to give him your full attention and interaction. A short brisk walk will also help. This way he will get used to the schedule and stop pestering you throughout the day when you are busy with other things.

Jackie - feel free to chime in here..... 
[/B][/QUOTE]
[/B][/QUOTE]


Wow!! You make it sound so easy!! I had no idea that we were reinforcing this barking!! DUH! Fred is really in control isn't he!! I can ignore him, but when it happens when we have visitors, it is very annoying and rather hard to ignore-that is why I finally removed him for the room--but probably ruined it by going to get him after 10 minutes. I have started training sessions during the last week as I realized that he may be a cute little fluff butt but he is strong willed. With my Springers, training was immediate! I will follow your advice and thanks so much for taking the time to give me advice. I feel sorta stupid!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]


I hope I am not out of turn with this post, but I had a minute to share what we are doing that is working. I agree that it is so, so easy to reward unwanted behavior!!!! Sometimes training ourselves on what not to do and to be prepared to do the right thing is the most difficut!

Olive Flower has also "found her voice" and we are responding to the challenge. We are using a rattle can (one is always close by--training ourselves to always be prepared is the hard part) and "creating" situations during which she "goes off" so we can have total control over how we inform her behavior. Creating these situations sometimes involves having someone walk down the corridor outside, or knock on the door, etc. A rattle can is a coffee or soda can that contains a few coins. The noise is unpleasant to Olive. 

We are also currently working on positively rewarding "growl talks & grumbles," squeeks and tender howls. (The tender howls are so cute!) When Olive is not pleased and chooses these methods to "voice" her opinions or concerns, we positively reward her communication by grumbling back or telling her when she howls "Oh, that is so sad! So, so sad!" Though the condition that is making Olive whine may not change, (Olive tends to not be too pleased when she in in her pen for whatever reason, ie; dinner time, potty time, some independent alone time), this tender talk is in itself a positive reward and reinforces this type of Olive communication. We allow some warning barks when she may be hearing others in the neighborhood or in the common areas and she making the distinction. Lately, she is primarily communicating in "grumble growls" (its like she is talking to herself--so cute) and lately when barking, she is issuing only a few barking and then looking at me. At the point she stops and looks at me, I throw her a toy or food reinforce and give verbal praise. 

The Malts, more than anything, want to love, be loved and please and be pleased. Olive has been oh, so responsive to our feed back, both verbal and rattle can. Ideally, Olive should not be aware that the rattle can is coming from us, but it is too hard to hide and she is soooooo SMART!!!! So, we gave up hiding it--too difficult and interfered with us being prepared within seconds to respond to her pre-barking cues and her barking. 

I have found using isolation as a negative consequence is not effective and can induce parental guilt. (Our Malts quickly are able to correct our negative responses, are they not?) The act of picking up the Malt (holding the Malt close to mommy or daddy) to put him/her in the crate or room for isolation after the barking is actually a positive reinforcement (reinforcer) to the barking. Then the isolation, a negative meant as a negative consequence, is ineffective as well as confusing and stress inducing. (The crate or pen should also be a "happy" place, since there will be times crating or penning is necessary for safety or lifestyle.) Research shows that, with both skin-kids and fur-kids, instantaneous cause-effect responses are most effective, ie; bark = rattle can = quite = praise or food reward (touch hot stove = burn = remove hand, etc). Once this is recognize the important part is being aware to "set up" situations to practice cause = effect and condition the Malt for proper positive response. 

Also, for condo dwellers, Good Life makes a portable ulta-sound device to reinforce "no barking" behavior when Malt Parents are not at home. This device looks like a baby monitor and does not require human activation (though a remote does accompany it that increased the distance to 300 ft.) My research shows this is the best on the market, however, this is only used for dogs over a year old and should not take the place of training but only used as a training tool. 

Hope this helps. Good luck!


----------



## fredsmama (Apr 21, 2009)

QUOTE (rojenn @ Sep 2 2009, 11:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825118


> QUOTE (fredsmama @ Sep 2 2009, 08:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825068





> QUOTE (fredsmama @ Sep 2 2009, 06:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825067





> QUOTE (tamizami @ Sep 1 2009, 10:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825023





> QUOTE (fredsmama @ Sep 1 2009, 07:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=824997





> QUOTE (JMM @ Sep 1 2009, 09:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=824989





> What have you done in response to the barking? What happens if you ignore him completely?[/B]



Today, I picked him up, told him No Bark --he was ok-put him down and then he decided my brother was not paying enough attention to him(I guess) so he went up to the chair and started this demand bark again. I distracted him with a favorite toy-that worked for a minute-then the barking stated again--I picked him up and put him in his room. He whined and scratched on the door for about 10 minutes-let him out-he was good for awhile, entertained himself with is toys, then barked again-I put him outside with Gus-thinking he needed to go out--this went on for almost the whole visit. We tried to ignore him, but to no avail. 

This is a dog who can really entertain himself -so this demand bark is baffling us. I need to get it under control soon. He is really a good little boy but we have not had this experience with any of our dogs before. I just don't know WHY he is barking!
[/B][/QUOTE]


Well I can't wait to hear Jackie's (JMM) response, but it sounds to me like his demand barking is working! You pay attention to him, you pick him up, you talk to him, etc......If he has fresh water, has eaten and relieved himself, then I would suggest turning your back to him and ignoring him when he demand barks. No eye contact. No talking or scolding. He will bark it up and bark and bark and then he will bark even louder after awhile. Thats called an "extinction burst" - right before they realize they aren't going to get what they want, they give it one last effort. But you have to remain firm (and calm) in your resolve. Everyone in the family has to do the same thing. And when he is quiet and stops barking for a few seconds, he might even sit or lie down, then you reward him with a "good dog" and pet him briefly. 

You may also want to set up some set play times where you play with him or do a little training. This can be for 15-30 minutes in the morning and the afternoon to give him your full attention and interaction. A short brisk walk will also help. This way he will get used to the schedule and stop pestering you throughout the day when you are busy with other things.

Jackie - feel free to chime in here..... 
[/B][/QUOTE]
[/B][/QUOTE]


Wow!! You make it sound so easy!! I had no idea that we were reinforcing this barking!! DUH! Fred is really in control isn't he!! I can ignore him, but when it happens when we have visitors, it is very annoying and rather hard to ignore-that is why I finally removed him for the room--but probably ruined it by going to get him after 10 minutes. I have started training sessions during the last week as I realized that he may be a cute little fluff butt but he is strong willed. With my Springers, training was immediate! I will follow your advice and thanks so much for taking the time to give me advice. I feel sorta stupid!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]


I hope I am not out of turn with this post, but I had a minute to share what we are doing that is working. I agree that it is so, so easy to reward unwanted behavior!!!! Sometimes training ourselves on what not to do and to be prepared to do the right thing is the most difficut!

Olive Flower has also "found her voice" and we are responding to the challenge. We are using a rattle can (one is always close by--training ourselves to always be prepared is the hard part) and "creating" situations during which she "goes off" so we can have total control over how we inform her behavior. Creating these situations sometimes involves having someone walk down the corridor outside, or knock on the door, etc. A rattle can is a coffee or soda can that contains a few coins. The noise is unpleasant to Olive. 

We are also currently working on positively rewarding "growl talks & grumbles," squeeks and tender howls. (The tender howls are so cute!) When Olive is not pleased and chooses these methods to "voice" her opinions or concerns, we positively reward her communication by grumbling back or telling her when she howls "Oh, that is so sad! So, so sad!" Though the condition that is making Olive whine may not change, (Olive tends to not be too pleased when she in in her pen for whatever reason, ie; dinner time, potty time, some independent alone time), this tender talk is in itself a positive reward and reinforces this type of Olive communication. We allow some warning barks when she may be hearing others in the neighborhood or in the common areas and she making the distinction. Lately, she is primarily communicating in "grumble growls" (its like she is talking to herself--so cute) and lately when barking, she is issuing only a few barking and then looking at me. At the point she stops and looks at me, I throw her a toy or food reinforce and give verbal praise. 

The Malts, more than anything, want to love, be loved and please and be pleased. Olive has been oh, so responsive to our feed back, both verbal and rattle can. Ideally, Olive should not be aware that the rattle can is coming from us, but it is too hard to hide and she is soooooo SMART!!!! So, we gave up hiding it--too difficult and interfered with us being prepared within seconds to respond to her pre-barking cues and her barking. 

I have found using isolation as a negative consequence is not effective and can induce parental guilt. (Our Malts quickly are able to correct our negative responses, are they not?) The act of picking up the Malt (holding the Malt close to mommy or daddy) to put him/her in the crate or room for isolation after the barking is actually a positive reinforcement (reinforcer) to the barking. Then the isolation, a negative meant as a negative consequence, is ineffective as well as confusing and stress inducing. (The crate or pen should also be a "happy" place, since there will be times crating or penning is necessary for safety or lifestyle.) Research shows that, with both skin-kids and fur-kids, instantaneous cause-effect responses are most effective, ie; bark = rattle can = quite = praise or food reward (touch hot stove = burn = remove hand, etc). Once this is recognize the important part is being aware to "set up" situations to practice cause = effect and condition the Malt for proper positive response. 

Also, for condo dwellers, Good Life makes a portable ulta-sound device to reinforce "no barking" behavior when Malt Parents are not at home. This device looks like a baby monitor and does not require human activation (though a remote does accompany it that increased the distance to 300 ft.) My research shows this is the best on the market, however, this is only used for dogs over a year old and should not take the place of training but only used as a training tool. 

Hope this helps. Good luck!
[/B][/QUOTE]


Thanks a lot for some more advice! I did not want to put Fred in his room yesterday for a time out--I had the gut feeling that this was a negative thing to do as he LOVES his room(my husband's office) and goes in there during the day on his own to chill out. The door is always kept open during the day. Plus, I felt HORRIBLE!!! Fred does not bark at doorbells, the school bus, etc.--he barks for some sort of DEMAND!! And it is almost always when we have company-like he wants whoever to pay more attention to him. I will make a rattle can today. The large majority of the time, Fred is quiet and calm--he just gets this little bad boy voice and doesn't stop!! I'll keep the forum posted on how he is doing in a few weeks-maybe I'll hit on something that works!!! Again,thanks! Anne


----------



## LolasMom33 (Aug 28, 2009)

QUOTE (tamizami @ Sep 1 2009, 10:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825023


> QUOTE (fredsmama @ Sep 1 2009, 07:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=824997





> QUOTE (JMM @ Sep 1 2009, 09:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=824989





> What have you done in response to the barking? What happens if you ignore him completely?[/B]



Today, I picked him up, told him No Bark --he was ok-put him down and then he decided my brother was not paying enough attention to him(I guess) so he went up to the chair and started this demand bark again. I distracted him with a favorite toy-that worked for a minute-then the barking stated again--I picked him up and put him in his room. He whined and scratched on the door for about 10 minutes-let him out-he was good for awhile, entertained himself with is toys, then barked again-I put him outside with Gus-thinking he needed to go out--this went on for almost the whole visit. We tried to ignore him, but to no avail. 

This is a dog who can really entertain himself -so this demand bark is baffling us. I need to get it under control soon. He is really a good little boy but we have not had this experience with any of our dogs before. I just don't know WHY he is barking!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Well I can't wait to hear Jackie's (JMM) response, but it sounds to me like his demand barking is working! You pay attention to him, you pick him up, you talk to him, etc......If he has fresh water, has eaten and relieved himself, then I would suggest turning your back to him and ignoring him when he demand barks. No eye contact. No talking or scolding. He will bark it up and bark and bark and then he will bark even louder after awhile. Thats called an "extinction burst" - right before they realize they aren't going to get what they want, they give it one last effort. But you have to remain firm (and calm) in your resolve. Everyone in the family has to do the same thing. And when he is quiet and stops barking for a few seconds, he might even sit or lie down, then you reward him with a "good dog" and pet him briefly. 

You may also want to set up some set play times where you play with him or do a little training. This can be for 15-30 minutes in the morning and the afternoon to give him your full attention and interaction. A short brisk walk will also help. This way he will get used to the schedule and stop pestering you throughout the day when you are busy with other things.

Jackie - feel free to chime in here..... 
[/B][/QUOTE]

I couldn't agree more! Lola started off on the quiter side and would only really bark when she needed something like water. Then she started barking a lot over evry little noise or just for the fun of it. We were trying to teach her the quiet command and read that you need to teach them speak before teaching quiet (I have read contradictory info since then). Since she was barking so much anyways we associated the speak command with that and then introduced quiet. She picked up on both very quickly, but then started thinking that barking and then being told quiet would get her something tasty so she started doing it on her own...a lot. 

Now, we are just ignoring her completely when she barks at us. As long as she has everything she needs and she isn't in any danger we look completly away from her act like we don't even realize she's there. Even if we're practicing new commands and she starts to bark the treat goes away and I turn my back to her. It's taken awhile, but she seems to be getting the message. When she does bark she realizes quickly that she won't get our attention that way. As soon as she stops barking for five consecutive seconds we give her a lot of attention petting her, saying "good girl", and usually picking up a toy and playing a bit. 

I'm sorry to hear of your situation and it sounds like you are in a hurry to get the barking under control for everyone's sake, but unfortunately, this is something that will probably take some time. It can be difficult to find the time and hard to ignore one of your primary supports during an emotional time, but you both will benefit from the experience in the end. Even when you have visitors you have to let everyone know you are training him and to ignore him if he barks. Even telling him to hush is a form of reinforcement. 

Good luck! I hope everything works out for you. I be thinking of you and your family.


----------



## fredsmama (Apr 21, 2009)

QUOTE (LolasMom33 @ Sep 2 2009, 07:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825261


> QUOTE (tamizami @ Sep 1 2009, 10:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825023





> QUOTE (fredsmama @ Sep 1 2009, 07:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=824997





> QUOTE (JMM @ Sep 1 2009, 09:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=824989





> What have you done in response to the barking? What happens if you ignore him completely?[/B]



Today, I picked him up, told him No Bark --he was ok-put him down and then he decided my brother was not paying enough attention to him(I guess) so he went up to the chair and started this demand bark again. I distracted him with a favorite toy-that worked for a minute-then the barking stated again--I picked him up and put him in his room. He whined and scratched on the door for about 10 minutes-let him out-he was good for awhile, entertained himself with is toys, then barked again-I put him outside with Gus-thinking he needed to go out--this went on for almost the whole visit. We tried to ignore him, but to no avail. 

This is a dog who can really entertain himself -so this demand bark is baffling us. I need to get it under control soon. He is really a good little boy but we have not had this experience with any of our dogs before. I just don't know WHY he is barking!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Well I can't wait to hear Jackie's (JMM) response, but it sounds to me like his demand barking is working! You pay attention to him, you pick him up, you talk to him, etc......If he has fresh water, has eaten and relieved himself, then I would suggest turning your back to him and ignoring him when he demand barks. No eye contact. No talking or scolding. He will bark it up and bark and bark and then he will bark even louder after awhile. Thats called an "extinction burst" - right before they realize they aren't going to get what they want, they give it one last effort. But you have to remain firm (and calm) in your resolve. Everyone in the family has to do the same thing. And when he is quiet and stops barking for a few seconds, he might even sit or lie down, then you reward him with a "good dog" and pet him briefly. 

You may also want to set up some set play times where you play with him or do a little training. This can be for 15-30 minutes in the morning and the afternoon to give him your full attention and interaction. A short brisk walk will also help. This way he will get used to the schedule and stop pestering you throughout the day when you are busy with other things.

Jackie - feel free to chime in here..... 
[/B][/QUOTE]

I couldn't agree more! Lola started off on the quiter side and would only really bark when she needed something like water. Then she started barking a lot over evry little noise or just for the fun of it. We were trying to teach her the quiet command and read that you need to teach them speak before teaching quiet (I have read contradictory info since then). Since she was barking so much anyways we associated the speak command with that and then introduced quiet. She picked up on both very quickly, but then started thinking that barking and then being told quiet would get her something tasty so she started doing it on her own...a lot. 

Now, we are just ignoring her completely when she barks at us. As long as she has everything she needs and she isn't in any danger we look completly away from her act like we don't even realize she's there. Even if we're practicing new commands and she starts to bark the treat goes away and I turn my back to her. It's taken awhile, but she seems to be getting the message. When she does bark she realizes quickly that she won't get our attention that way. As soon as she stops barking for five consecutive seconds we give her a lot of attention petting her, saying "good girl", and usually picking up a toy and playing a bit. 

I'm sorry to hear of your situation and it sounds like you are in a hurry to get the barking under control for everyone's sake, but unfortunately, this is something that will probably take some time. It can be difficult to find the time and hard to ignore one of your primary supports during an emotional time, but you both will benefit from the experience in the end. Even when you have visitors you have to let everyone know you are training him and to ignore him if he barks. Even telling him to hush is a form of reinforcement. 

Good luck! I hope everything works out for you. I be thinking of you and your family.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Thanks for this great advice! I had not thought of telling my brother who loves dogs to ignore this little tyrant!!! Fred does his demand bark and then of course, that gets him a pet and then we try and get another sentence in and he starts all over!! He has quickly learned about treats, also!! SO, I am going to increase his walks, the training sessions that Jackie suggested and ignoring him when his barking is inappropriate. And reinforce the positive behavior. I DO have a lot on my plate right now, but I am determined to give this little guy the best environment possible. It simply is not fair to him not to help him be the contented puppy he could be. I know I keep thanking all of you for your advice--but you have no idea what a life line it is right now!!!


----------

